# National Institute of Infant Nutrition?



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

First of all, I really had no idea where to post this, so anyone has a better suggestion, let me know.

I received a survey from "The National Institute of Infant Nutrition" asking about how I've fed DD. I filled it out, but didn't want to send it in until I looked into it a little more. Googling (Googleing?) the name only comes up w/ 1 result - a page where you can fill in the survey online, with no links to a home page or anything. Does anyone know if this is legit?


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Okapi* 
First of all, I really had no idea where to post this, so anyone has a better suggestion, let me know.

I received a survey from "The National Institute of Infant Nutrition" asking about how I've fed DD. I filled it out, but didn't want to send it in until I looked into it a little more. Googling (Googleing?) the name only comes up w/ 1 result - a page where you can fill in the survey online, with no links to a home page or anything. Does anyone know if this is legit?

Sounds like a front for the formula companies







:


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

That's correct. I always toss those.


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Lame.







That's what I suspected, though. Thanks for the info!


----------

